# Four chicks



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got four chicks the same age of about 6-7 weeks. One has wattles starting and his comb is red. His legs are yellowing and his feathers are puffing up more. The other three are more pale on the legs.. Meaning pink but not yellowing and they are as dark feathered nor are the wattles coming in yet


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Is it safe to say the one is a rooster and the others hens?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

leviparker said:


> Is it safe to say the one is a rooster and the others hens?


Nope......


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

We got 2 straight run Polishes who are now about 6 months old. As it turns out, they are BOTH roos (of course!), but one roo has large waddles (can't see their combs), while the other has almost none. We also had a batch of 6 white leghorns. We ended up with 2 roos & 4 pullets. One of the pullets had much larger waddle & comb than the other girls. I guess my point is, you just don't know for sure sometimes until they start crowing or laying!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> We got 2 straight run Polishes who are now about 6 months old. As it turns out, they are BOTH roos (of course!), but one roo has large waddles (can't see their combs), while the other has almost none. We also had a batch of 6 white leghorns. We ended up with 2 roos & 4 pullets. One of the pullets had much larger waddle & comb than the other girls. I guess my point is, you just don't know for sure sometimes until they start crowing or laying!


Man I just want to know lol!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Patience, it's just too soon to tell. 3 months old is better, but not certain.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I know how you feel! It's so hard to be patient sometimes! ;-)


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I already say the pic is a roo. Just by the redness of the comb and development of the hackle feathers.


----------

